# Anyone dosing Flourish iron daily?



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Wondering what a typical daily dose is for Flourish iron.

There's a thread on this in the Seachem forum.. and according to their instructions I can divide the dose on the bottle by 7.

Which means I should be dosing for my 110L about 0.4 ml of flourish Iron daily.

I have seen some others like on the poll I posted about who doses iron saying that they dose 1 ml per 10 gallons daily.

So, I would like more feedback from those who dose flourish iron daily or every other day. (I ask about daily because I use a modified form of EI that uses daily dosing).

Thanks!

Update: Apparently the dosing on the bottle is for daily dosing even though it doesn't actually say that. I found the suggested dosing regime on the Seachem website. Aaron's dosing regime then for Flourish iron would be right on the nose. 1 ml per day per 10 gallons.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I dose 1 ml per day per 10 gallons of tank. I find I get much better growth with it than just adding regular Flourish comprehensive. This is with no ill effects to any fauna.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I do the same. 42 gallon hex, I dose 4 mL per day. According to the bottle that's around .1 ppm. I did Seachem's Iron test. I did the test, got 0. I dosed Flourish Iron, waited an hour, and did the test again, got .1. Waited 24 hours, did the test again, got 0.

No problems with plants or fish.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I add 9mls per day to my 40 breeder along with an equal amount of regular Flourish. If I'm not growing any iron hogs like some Ludwigias, I add a little less of each. No algae other than an occasional glass cleaning and flora and fauna are fine (including shrimp).


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I add 5 mL Iron every day to my 55 gallon, no adverse effects. Really brings out the reds in the plants.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I add 5 ml every other day to my 46. If I get lazy the stemmies show it pretty quickly.


----------

